# Looking fir texting buddy.



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

I've tried becoming texting penpals with multiple SAS members, but they've all flaked on me in less than a week. :/

All I'm looking for is a person who wants to have a friend available to text at all hours about anything, be honest, share real issues with each other, sport each others growth, and not disappear after 3 days of texting.

Any takers?


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Dont feel bad, my texting buddy from here disappeared. Although I think something bad might have happened to them.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yep most just ditched out..


----------



## Newgarden21 (Oct 14, 2013)

Also looking for someone to text to. Signed up here to face my problems and get over this anxiety, so I'm definitely open for the idea of writing with someone about it. Feel free to send me message


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear your friends ditched you


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Newgarden21 said:


> Also looking for someone to text to. Signed up here to face my problems and get over this anxiety, so I'm definitely open for the idea of writing with someone about it. Feel free to send me message


Message sent!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Give me a way to send texts cheaply from Europe, and I'm all in hehe.


----------



## potatos (Sep 27, 2012)

the problem is alot of people probably get anxious texting someone they don't really know all the time and just stop, i've done that multiple times, I can be a texting buddy but I can't guarantee I'd reply all the time :/


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> Give me a way to send texts cheaply from Europe, and I'm all in hehe.


Aren't all cell's international now? I could have sworn international rates were done away with a few years back. I dunno, I just have an unlimited plan so I'm pretty sure there's no surcharge.


----------



## CruisinAround (Aug 9, 2013)

Good luck finding some people to be there and stick around. Id be happy if i could but i know id let you down. I text my sis and friend maybe 3 times a month each.


----------



## NicoShy (Jun 11, 2009)

Any text buddy in late 30s to 40s wanna practice social skills thru txt


----------



## david87 (Sep 29, 2013)

I can text UK only (I'm on cheap Giff Gaff and live in UK) so anyone from UK wants to text let me know, send me a PM first.


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

I would like this


----------



## Isla Raquel (Oct 17, 2013)

*Hey*

I can be your texting buddy. I'm new to this website but could you send me your number in a private message? I don't really want to put my cell number on a public forum like this. But I won't loose touch in a few days, promise.


----------



## Primitive Fish (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm always up for a chat!


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

jimjam said:


> Aren't all cell's international now? I could have sworn international rates were done away with a few years back. I dunno, I just have an unlimited plan so I'm pretty sure there's no surcharge.


I'll check my rates. Keep in touch.


----------



## Maceylynn23 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Hey*

i want someone to talk too. Someone to keep me up all night. Make me laugh. Make me smile. My texting buddy forever. PM for number.


----------



## soy sauce on toast (Apr 3, 2014)

Anybody in the UK only.  I don't have a smart phone!

Send me a number to spam away to!


----------



## BodySurfer1988 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm always up for someone to text to  can only be in the U.S. due to my cell phone plan,

just send me a PM with your number.


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

im down just pm me!


----------



## belu (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm new here and don't mind texting. I already text with a couple of people with SAS on a regular basis for months now. I am always on my phone and don't mind texts at random times. I have unlimited so that's always a plus.


----------



## adam88johnson (Oct 7, 2012)

belu said:


> I'm new here and don't mind texting. I already text with a couple of people with SAS on a regular basis for months now. I am always on my phone and don't mind texts at random times. I have unlimited so that's always a plus.


pm number?


----------



## jimjam (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to make it clear that I am no longer looking for texting buddies. I made this topic over a year ago, and someone else revived it. Please don't message me for this specific reason.

Feel free to message each other, but I'm not interested in additional texting buddies right now.


----------

